# Tesla Model 3 achieves lowest probability of injury of any vehicle ever tested by NHTSA



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Model 3, the safest car...ever. Someone fetch me a kleenex please. I'm so happy to be driving *the* safest car on the road.

https://electrek.co/2018/10/07/tesla-model-3-lowest-probability-of-injury-nhtsa/

NHTSA has released its probability of injury stats for the Tesla Model 3 and it achieved the lowest probabilities of any vehicle ever tested by the agency - arguably making the electric car the safest based on the standard.

It comes a few weeks after NHTSA gave a five-star safety rating to the Model 3.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Gavyne said:


> Model 3, the safest car...ever. Someone fetch me a kleenex please. I'm so happy to be driving *the* safest car on the road.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/10/07/tesla-model-3-lowest-probability-of-injury-nhtsa/
> 
> ...


How can this be? According to Monroe and Ass. Tesla didn't know what they were doing when they designed the structure. They used welded assemblies of multiple members instead of stamping the entire trunk out of one piece of sheet metal (as is typical in the auto industry). Also, the door flanges are too wide - a waste of money and materials.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m very happy to know that if I’m in an accident there is no better car to be in. My one hope is for improved blind spot monitoring to reduce the likelihood of an accident in the first place.

Note when I say improved I do mean more than what v9 offers... an audible alert or vibration of the wheel when initiating the turn signal with a car in your blind spot would be ideal.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> an audible alert or vibration of the wheel when initiating the turn signal with a car in your blind spot would be ideal.


I get too many "false alarms" with the blind-spot monitoring in my Hyundai. And as history has shown, too many "false alarms" just conditions people to ignore it. That is not good.

I think Tesla could really improve upon industry-standard blind-spot monitoring with one simple change. Don't initiate the warning based on the turn signal being activated - initiate the warning based on the car being about to cross a line into the other lane. This would remove two of my biggest pet-peeve false alarms with this feature:

There are two left-turn lanes, and I'm sitting in the right one with my turn signal on.
I'm waiting for a car to pass me before getting into the left lane. I want to start signalling my intention as that car is passing me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I get too many "false alarms" with the blind-spot monitoring in my Hyundai. And as history has shown, too many "false alarms" just conditions people to ignore it. That is not good.
> 
> I think Tesla could really improve upon industry-standard blind-spot monitoring with one simple change. Don't initiate the warning based on the turn signal being activated - initiate the warning based on the car being about to cross a line into the other lane. This would remove two of my biggest pet-peeve false alarms with this feature:
> 
> ...


I like everything you just said


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

That's quite an accomplishment.

Bravo!


----------

